# The Sidewalk Project



## manda (May 27, 2003)

Do you have a sidewalk fetish? The most fabulous things are written, scrawled and painted on sidewalks and footpaths. 

The Sidewalk Project aims to do just what it says. 
Take photographs of things on sidewalks/ footpaths! 

If you'd like to participate in this project, go to http://www.upsaid.com/sidewalkproject/ 
and add your link! We have only just started but have a few already, so please feel free to join in.


----------



## manda (Jun 3, 2003)

we're getting submissions each day and I'd love for you guys to take part also.
take a pic of anything that takes your fancy on the footpath or sidewallk!

hope to see some of your sidewalk shots!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jun 3, 2003)

Maybe I'm missing something,  but I've only been able to ever find one photo. I find it hard to navigate through the site. 
A piece of friendly advice, your site could benefit from a link out in the open for people to click on and view the photos. Like I said though, maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## JadeaDragon (Jun 3, 2003)

Haha, you are asking alot. There's a small town about 20 miles from where I live and all the sidewalks are made of wood and have names inscribed on them.  I will take pictures next time I'm out that way. 

=)
Jade


----------



## manda (Jun 18, 2003)

I took your advice twist, and have tried to make it more user friendly. You can click on people's pics in the sidebar. The site is being updated and put up on my domain asap also.

We've got somereally interesting sidewalk pics so far!


----------



## ufocus (Jul 2, 2003)

nice idea.. but i couldn't figure out how to navigate through the different pictures.  And i design websites so for me not ot figure it out might say something.


----------



## manda (Jul 5, 2003)

well im no graphic design webtechie person.
the site is being updated at present and here is the new address
http://www.lyptonvillage.org/thesidewalkproject.htm


seeing as you are a webdesign specialist, maybe you could offer some tips?


----------



## ufocus (Jul 5, 2003)

Can you see what that says?  i hope that's still in the works.

Other then that.. is there a gallerie of all these sidewalk photos somewhere?

Like how do you browse the submisions.


----------



## manda (Jul 6, 2003)

thats what those are....
i thought it was fairly simple myself.


----------



## Chase (Jul 6, 2003)

I can read them all just fine on the site, so I'm not sure what you are seeing?  :scratch:


----------



## ufocus (Jul 6, 2003)

manda said:
			
		

> thats what those are....
> i thought it was fairly simple myself.



Ohhh,, ok, cause when you click on them it goes to a different designed site.

I can see the buttons now.. my res is crazy 1280 so that might be why.

I thought your site was for submisions of sidewalks.. but in the whole site i only saw a few.

A lot of links to other sites and tons of warnings about sites moving..


----------



## manda (Jul 6, 2003)

This is the last time Im going to post about this because Im not that interested in discussing it this much at length.

Its a fairly new project therefore those links you see are as many submissions as we have so far. Thats why Ive been advertising it.

If you want to participate in sharing a photogrpah you took of a sidewalk in your neighbourhood or elsewhere, you can enter your link to your photograph(which would be on another site)into the guestbook.

This is how most photography projects are run.

I then upload the pic into my blogrolling account which adds the links to the frontpage.
I check the links quite regularly so Im not sure what you're saying about going to sites with warnings, as they are all working at present.

If you have problems with it, you don't have to participate. If you would like to participate, read the instructions and submit your link.


----------

